# Gorgeous Tortoise Food



## JustAnja (Jul 30, 2008)

It is definitely a plus when something that is being grown for the torts to eat is beautiful as well. This is the Hibiscus I picked up last weekend at the Farmers Market that has been grown without chemicals so is already safe for the torts.  Im sure they will relish these giant blooms. They are about 8" wide I think. This small plant is LOADED with blooms opening up.


----------



## stells (Jul 30, 2008)

Stunning Anja 
Looks like NERD has competition that last piccie is ace


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree Kelly..

Anja has taken the time to know her camera's parameters.

O.K. I took a few yesterday...

Bloom, buds and redfoot -






NERD


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 30, 2008)

Great pictures! Did the torts dive into them?


----------



## JustAnja (Jul 30, 2008)

Havent picked them yet Jacqui, will give them some later this afternoon.

Terry I am loving the double blooms you have posted and will definitely have to pick up some of those.

Thanks Kelly, Im really digging the rich, deep color on these. I may go back this weekend and pick up a couple more since they were only $10/each!


----------



## Isa (Jul 30, 2008)

Really nice Anja

Some lucky torts are going to be happy to eat them


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Anja they are breathtakingly large beautiful blooms. I was just looking at some in a catalog. I love the color. Terry K I Like the RF in the background nice of him to sneek into your hibiscus pic.


----------



## terryo (Jul 30, 2008)

Great pictures....lucky torts. Still waiting for mine to bloom.


----------

